# Your visits to Specktra.net



## CaraAmericana (Oct 29, 2007)

I am curious (aka nosy) as to everybody's visits to the forum. 

Like:

*How often do you come?*
*How long do you stay?*
*First thing you check out?*
*Catergory most liked?*
*Catergory least viewed?*
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
*Member most admired?*

Things like that?? 

OK me-
*How often do you come?* Like 4 times a day, in fact I don't think I have actually hit 'log out' more than once since being a member!! Oh, and once the message board block at my work was down and I spent like 4 hours on here are work instad of working. Good thing it is blocked normally heehee
*How long do you stay?* Usually between 1/2 hour to 2 hours sometimes
*First thing you check out?* New Posts and then will look at the FOTDs then Deep Thoughts
*Catergory most liked?*Fotds and Traincases are fun
*Catergory least viewed?* I don't think I've been to the Den too many times
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* not yet!
*Member most admired?* Shimmer for her mind and Snowkei for her AMAZING talent


----------



## kimmy (Oct 29, 2007)

- How often do you come?
i try to visit daily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- How long do you stay?
as long as i have time for haha.
- First thing you check out?
fotds!
- Catergory most liked?
fotds! and love & relationships.
- Catergory least viewed?
health & wellness haha.
- Have you ever met another Specktrette?
nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Member most admired?
oh gosh, where should i start?


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 29, 2007)

*How often do you come? *Everyday
*How long do you stay?  *Depends.  Sometimes a few minutes, to a few hours!
*First thing you check out?  *New posts.
*Catergory most liked?  *Fotds
*Catergory least viewed?  *The Den
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?  *Not yet, but I sure would like to!
*Member most admired?  *Shimmer for her quick-wit.  HotPink1326 because she's such a sweetie.  Hilly for her kick-ass humor.  Entipy because she always makes me smile...the list goes on and on and on!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2007)

*How often do you come?* I'm usually on here off and on through the day. It really depends on activity level of the site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*How long do you stay?* 10 minutes or longer. Rarely shorter than that.
*First thing you check out?* "New Posts"
*Catergory most liked?* I like the "Challenges" part of the site, and wish more members would take part in that, and I like the FOTD forums because several regular posters always make me say "Wow...", and I like the chatter section as a whole because so many different viewpoints are aired, sometimes I agree with them, sometimes I don't...but the majority of the time the positions are argued well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Catergory least viewed?* uhh. Shameless Promotions. I'll be honest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* Yep. Several, actually.
*Member most admired?* There are several people I admire for their makeup application talents...Julia, Snowkei (I don't know her real name...sorry!!), Ashley, Prppygirl (I don't know her name either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Michie posted the other day and she was so pretty, I wish she'd post more....There are several people I admire for their diplomacy...Jen and Janice and Nina mainly because uh...I fail at diplomacy, I think everyone knows that. Dawn is super organized and I'm totally not, so...GO DAWN!  Beauty_Mark and Ladybug10678 (Ruth) are two of my favorite discussion posters. Their thoughts and positions are always well thought out and presented, I appreciate that. 
I appreciate allllllll of our  members who contribute via swatches, finding pictures of product online, and giving us sneak peeks. I think that's fantastic. 
I appreciate all of our members who are bloggers and give Specktra.net cross linking, and when Specktra gets information from the blogger and credits them, I like to think it does the blogger some good. I freaking LOVE the bloggers who use Specktra as a source of information and then turn around and credit the member who provided the information as well as Specktra itself. The cross posting of the links between the blogs and Specktra is beneficial to both, and I appreciate the people who do it.
There's more, but I'm blanking on it right now...so...Thank you Janice for all your efforts with the site.


----------



## nunu (Oct 29, 2007)

*How often do you come?
*I visit this site everyday on and off during the day.

*How long do you stay?*
Hours...I just love it!

*First thing you check out?*
FOTD's and the reccomendations section.

*Catergory most liked?*
FOTD's section 
Traincase

*Catergory least viewed?*
The den

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
No, but i would love. 

*Member most admired?*
There are so many awesome people here! Here is a list:
Frocher, she is such a nice friendly person!
Beauty mark, shimmer and MAC_Whore and Hilly: Great mind and humour.
Hotpink1326, Entipy, MZReyes and soo many others for their talent!

I love you specktra Thank you Janice for this lovely site!!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 29, 2007)

*How often do you come? many, many times a day....it's my time filler! *
*
How long do you stay? depends....10 mins to hours lol
*
*First thing you check out? new posts! and the sale thread*

*Catergory most liked? tutorials!!!!! I also love challenges!*

*Catergory least viewed? the den because I dont have any bebes! but i do look sometimes*

*Have you ever met another Specktrette? no...i want to tho!!!!*

*Member most admired? there are so many great people on here! I adore Hotpink (always has a great post and is so positive), Devingirl (this girl is the real deal), Macattack (so sweet and kind...you need to get to h town so we can shop!), entipy (always a silly gal), nunu (pleasnt to comment and on the eyes), misschievious (very sultry and mysterious), shimmer (never afraid to say what is on her mind), janice (for birthing such a DOPE site!). *

*There are so many more...but every one contributes so much. I appreciate everyone on here!! We as an online community rock!!*


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 29, 2007)

*How often do you come? *on and off all day at work.
*How long do you stay? *depends on what i'm doing at work.
*First thing you check out? *today's posts.
*Catergory most liked? *i love face of the days.
*Catergory least viewed? *not sure.
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*ashleydenise is my best friend offline.
*Member most admired? *i love carly's face of the days!


----------



## n_c (Oct 29, 2007)

*How often do you come? *On and off through out the day, Im logged on all day at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*How long do you stay? *Depends
*First thing you check out? *FOTD
*Catergory most liked? *Tutorials
*Catergory least viewed?* Sales & Swaps
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* No, I'd love too though...I do recognize a girl I went to High School with...many years ago.
*Member most admired? *I really like Mzreyes, shes very talented and Snowkei, and Lipshock....and *Luna* (havent seen any FOTD from her in a long time though)


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 29, 2007)

*How often do you come? *Daily--addicted! Usually after class, and in the evening
*How long do you stay? *At least 30 mins--use the laptop whilewatching some evening tv. or in between studying!
*First thing you check out? *New posts
*Category most liked? *Hauls/Traincase, Colour Collections, Deep thoughts -->yea can't choose one!
*Category least viewed?* Entertainment and Counterfeit MAC--so far I've bought just direct from MAC whether phone or counter.
*Have you ever met another Specktrette? *does it count that it was a co-worker/friend who initially told me about specktra? then yes, I've met one!
*Member most admired?* Janice--this is my HG for MAC info, and the site is laid out so well, Shimmer--awesome FOTDs and great comments, Risser--fantastic swatches! MAC_Whore--RIDICULOUS COLLECTION! ...ooohh now it doesn't seem fair to single out a handful of people....there's so many more!!!


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 29, 2007)

*How often do you come?  *Every day!
*How long do you stay? *oh from a few minutes to a couple hours, i get distracted from my homework easily
*First thing you check out? *my sales post and then the new posts
*Catergory most liked? *Entertainment and MAC chat
*Catergory least viewed? *Hauls
*Have you ever met another Specktrette? *Not that I know of haha, I'm new to the site
*Member most admired? *I don't really know anyone here yet, I know that a few members have commented on my posts and thanked me haha (thank YOU shimmer/macattak/whoever else)  I am bad at remembering people's user names


----------



## tinagrzela (Oct 29, 2007)

How often do you come? once a day for sure...
How long do you stay? 1/2 an hour usually...
First thing you check out? new posts, swatches posts and new collection discussions..
Catergory most liked? swatches and collection info!
Catergory least viewed? deep thoughts..
Have you ever met another Specktrette? no, but I almost met one that lives in the same town as me...
Member most admired? I absolutely love Janice...she keeps this forum so well organized!! Risser for all the cool collection updates...


----------



## user79 (Oct 29, 2007)

How often do you come? Daily during weekdays, sporadic on weekends
How long do you stay? Varies...often keep a page of specktra opened during work, but I may not be perusing the site.
First thing you check out? Tutorials & Chatter sections because I moderate those sections, then FOTDs
Catergory most liked? Tutorials, FOTDs, Chatter, Hair
Catergory least viewed? Shopping Buddies and Clearance Bin
Have you ever met another Specktrette? No
Member most admired? For their makeup skills: Hyperrealgurl, Snowkei, M, Pei, DevinGirl, bjorne_again, Padmita, and of course all the other Specktra mods and admins for their great work.

:yummy:


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 30, 2007)

*How often do you come?* everyday if possible
*How long do you stay?* usually at least an hour but if no one's on, maybe 20 minutes or so
*First thing you check out?* chatter, recommendations, hair salon, cosmetic discussion
*Catergory most liked?* ^^^ AND beauty of color, fashion, mac chat, fotd's, entertainment
*Catergory least viewed?* everything else
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* no
*Member most admired?* i can't really say because i don't think i've been here long enough. u are all great


----------



## Jot (Oct 30, 2007)

*How often do you come?* Every weekday on and off all day whilst at work, less on weekends
*How long do you stay?* Longer in the morning catching up with the posts and then whilst there is something new the rest of the day
*First thing you check out?* FOTD and new posts
*Catergory most liked?* FOTD, tutorials
*Catergory least viewed?*  Beauty of colour
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* No but would love to.
*Member most admired?* There are so many – Janice for the site and all the mods who do such a great job. Everyone who provides feedback to posts and posts in the first place. 
I started off with a list of people to watch out for on FOTD due to their talent but its too long to list now I think J


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 30, 2007)

*How often do you come? *(So many bad thoughts when i first read this question lmao) Ermm...everyday for hours. 
*How long do you stay? *See above
*First thing you check out? *Generally replies that people post on the topics I make.
*Catergory most liked? *Deep Thoughts and Skincare
*Catergory least viewed? *The Traincase and Shameless Promotions
*Have you ever met another Specktrette? *No but I would love to meet some of the UK girls and guys on here.
*Member most admired? *Loads of people to be honest. I've learned a lot from the people I've encountered on here since I joined.  Everyone seems to be really talented at something on here and I love it.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 30, 2007)

*How often do you come? every day sometimes i post other times im lurking* 
*How long do you stay? 10 mins to 1 hour*
*First thing you check out? new post, fotd, clearance bin*
*Catergory most liked? fotd, deep thoughts, clearance bin*
*Catergory least viewed? shameless promotions*
*Have you ever met another Specktrette? no*
*Member most admired? janice, juneplum, hyperrealgurl,mac whore, dawn,misschiveious( she so gorgeous lol)*
*hilly, flowerhead,raerae,beautymark,mistella,and more to many to list*


----------



## Willa (Oct 30, 2007)

*How often do you come?*
I usualy come once or twice per day

*How long do you stay?*
It depends, its normally during my working hours, when I have nothing to do, so sometimes its about 15 minutes.
Edit : I also come when I'm at home, in the evening so I can say that I usualy come 2 or 3 times a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*First thing you check out?*
Chatter

*Catergory most liked?*
I love FOTD's and Chatter

*Catergory least viewed?*
Reviews, I usually by on my own, but I should take a look more often.

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Member most admired?*
Devingirl is really talented, I love her FOTD's


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 30, 2007)

_*How often do you come?* Every single day
*How long do you stay?* Seems like forever....From 30 minutes to an hour probably, depending on the activity of the board. Even longer when I actually read and not just look t pictures...
*First thing you check out?* "New Posts"
*Catergory most liked?* "The Traincase". It's like window shopping and better than browsing colors on store sites.
*Catergory least viewed?* Challenges. I'm clearly missing out.
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* No, but I would love to.
*Member most admired?* Many, especially the regular posters.
*Janice*, for obvious reasons.....
*Shimmer*, a TRUE know-it-all.....and now I'm hooked on Caramel Fraps!
*mzreyes*, because she really did step up my game....
*faithhopelove24*, her FOTDs are the reasons I have many of the 1st eyeshadows I've ever bought....
*prsfynestmami*, *DevinGirl*, *mslips*, *IndigoWaters*, *MAC_Pixie04* & *hotpink1326*....for further inspiration
*snowkei*, for the lash tut....I'm wearing some now (still need practice)...
*MAC_Whore*, for her damn collection...it's like sex in a thread!_


----------



## redambition (Oct 31, 2007)

*How often do you come?* Every day, at least once. Generally not while at work (unless I'm working back late and waiting for huge reports to run).
*How long do you stay?* It depends. It can be hours.
*First thing you check out?* The new posts search to see what's been updated. Then i start at MAC Chat and work my way around.
*Catergory most liked?* That's a tough one. I like the MAC Chat and Industry Discussion forums.
*Catergory least viewed?* There's a few - I'd say the Den is my least viewed as it's not really relevant to me at this stage in my life.
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* Yes
*Member most admired?* too many to name


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 31, 2007)

*How often do you come? *Hahaha... I come on EVERYDAY... I'm addicted
*How long do you stay? *Hmmmm... about an hour or so... multiple times a day
*First thing you check out? *User CP
*Catergory most liked? *Clearance Bin & MAC Chat
*Catergory least viewed? *Product Reviews
*Have you ever met another Specktrette? *I actually haven't, but I think it would be cool to meet another member one day
*Member most admired? *Its not just one. Its all the talented folks on Specktra that take the time to contribute to the forum... whether it be about rec's, new FOTD's, Tutorials, or just general info...


----------



## Janice (Nov 1, 2007)

This is actually really helpful and informative for me to read, especially when it comes to things for me to keep in mind with future forum improvements and organizing forums/discussions in a way that's intuitive for members. So please, if you have time and the desire, add your response.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 2, 2007)

*How often do you come?*
Everyday!

*How long do you stay?*
A very looooong time, a few times a day (I'm not really busy right now)

*First thing you check out?*
FOTDs!

*Category most liked?*
FOTDs and Tutorials (so really inspiring)

*Category least viewed?*
The Den

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
No!

*Member most admired?*
Snowkei because she's really inspiring, SparklingWaves because she's brave and clever, and so many others!


----------



## landonsmother (Nov 2, 2007)

Honestly, Specktra has become like Myspace to me. LOL. I barely log on to myspace now because I'm always on Specktra. So, to answer the questions.....

*How often do you come?* Everyday!  No joke!  If I don't have computer access then I'll log on with my Sidekick.

*How long do you stay?* For as long as I can.  Out of a 24 hour period, I probably log on more than 5-8 times.  Obsessed much?

*First thing you check out?*  Pm's, my sale thread then new posts.

*Catergory most liked?*  For sale & swap, Member FOTD's, Hauls & The Traincase.

*Catergory least viewed?* Counterfeit

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*  No, but I'd love to.  It seems like I live so far from everyone.

*Member most admired?* MzReyes & Stephie06 for their FOTD's, Snowkei for her creativity, Janice for all the information she feeds us & everyone else for making this place such a wonderful community!!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 2, 2007)

*How often do you come? * Anywhere from twice to eight or nine times a day.
*How long do you stay? * Usually I stay for an hour or so twice a day (while doing other stuff) and all of the extra times are that addicted two minute check to see if anyone else has posted.
*First thing you check out? * Chatter.
*Catergory most liked? * Chatter and it's subforums, FOTDs, Skin and Body Care, Health and Wellness, Tutorials
*Catergory least viewed? * Swatches, Reviews, Shopping Buddies
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* No, but I'd love to!
*Member most admired? * Definitely can't name just one, there are some amazing people on here.


----------



## beth_w (Nov 2, 2007)

*How often do you come?*
It depends if I'm working, but if not maybe twice a day?

*How long do you stay?*
About five minutes a time

*First thing you check out?*
I use the portal page and click on any FOTDs

*Catergory most liked?*
I don't really know! I don't often go into the forums, I just use the portal cos I'm lazy.

*Catergory least viewed?*
See above...

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
No, but I'd love to meet some of the UK members! There's quite a few of us here.

*Member most admired?*
I don't really know to be honest! You are all so wonderful!


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 3, 2007)

*How often do you come?* eveyday after school, and back and forth from the tv and homework
*How long do you stay?* about 15-30 mins...
*First thing you check out?* Member FOTD's
*Catergory most liked?* Chatter, Memeber FOTD's and Tutorials 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Catergory least viewed?* All about shopping because I can't shop on here..
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Member most admired?* there are so many that I like...their looks are amazing!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 3, 2007)

*How often do you come?*  Daily.  

*How long do you stay?*  My comp generally has one window on the site most of the time, even if I am not at the comp.  The time I stay on varies from 5 min to an hour or so.  I pop in periodically throughout the day to check stuff out.  My damn job cuts into my Specktra time though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*First thing you check out?*New threads, Blog, MAC Chat, swatches and Colour Collections.

*Catergory most liked?*  Wow.  Hard to pick.  I like diff categories for diff reasons.  I definitely love my MAC Chat, but I also enjoy Chatter, Blog, Entertainment, Swatches and FOTDs.

*Catergory least viewed?*  Clearance Bin.  Like I need anymore MAC??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* Twice, but they didn't realize it was me. 

*Member most admired?*  I hesitate to answer here, as I know I will forget someone!!! There are so many great people on the board.  I get something from everyone.  If I have to name names: 

*Janice*: Of course.  We owe all of this to her and her awesome awesomeness! You rock!  You have a wonderful heart and it shows in your stewardship of the site.  Plus, you are a very pretty gal. 
*Shimmer*: I love your discussions, points of view, humour and candidness.  Plus, you have the most killer red hair!  Oh and you are too pretty!
*Lara*:  Major makeup skills, so pretty and great sense of humour.  OH, and your swatch photos are amazing.  They make mine look like doo. 
*Glittergoddess:* Lovely person, so pretty, great input and awesome mod.
*Misscheivous*: Very balanced and sensible in your approaches to topics.  Great pics.  You are quite stunning!
*Juneplum:* Super Mod, great personality, funny and I love your FOTDs.  You are super foxy with that blue shadow in your current avatar.
*Martygreene*:  For her balanced approach to topics and  super-human product/industry knowledge.
*Holstrom4:*  Keeping this place in line! Lovely personality. 
*Kimmy*: Great personality. I enjoy reading your posts.  Smart and pretty girl.
*Risser* and *Erine 1881*: Great contributions.  Thanks!
*BunnyBunnyBunny*: Great contributions, thoughtful posts, major skills (amazing FOTDs) and I love your genuine enthusiasm.
*Ladybug10678*:  I love your input in discussions.  Lovely personality, as well.
*mjaqueline*: My buddy in Singapore!  So sweet.
*mzcelaneous*: I love your photos.  You have such skill and are a sweetie!
*Snowkei* and *Mzreyes*: Great FOTDS and tuts.
*Coachkitten*: My Seattle buddy.  Such a sweetheart!

Wow.  I know I am forgetting some folks!  Sorry!  I am sure I will be back to append to my list.


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 6, 2007)

*How often do you come?*: Daily! Typically, a quick visit in the morning, a longer visit at night, and I'll surf through if I have extra time during the day.

*How long do you stay?: * That depends on the rest of my day. Sometimes it's about 5 minutes, other times I've gone hours.
*
First thing you check out?*: Color Stories, you never know when new info will come out!

*Catergory most liked? *:Color Collections, MAC Chat, Product Swatches, Member FOTD's, Hauls, and _The Traincase_





*Catergory least viewed?*: Hmm... Budget Cosmetics Reviews? I don't think I've ever been in there.
*
Have you ever met another Specktrette?*: Not yet...

*Member most admired?*: I admire the collections owned by MAC_Whore and SonRisa the most! I am quite grateful to Janice for starting Specktra! And... I appreciate many others for inspirational FOTD's, great tutorials, cutting edge MAC news, and of course everyone for contributing to Specktra's great vibe.


----------



## somethingsinful (Nov 13, 2007)

*How often do you come?* everyday but I don't really post anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*How long do you stay? *anywhere from 5 minutes to a few hours

*First thing you check out? *chatter and makeup tutorials 

*Catergory most liked? *makeup tutorials and fotd challenges

*Catergory least viewed? * beauty of color because I am super pale but sometimes I take a look 

*Have you ever met another Specktrette? *yeah my best friend  is on here too 

*Member most admired? *Janice rocks my socks ^.^ and I love BunnyBunnyBunny


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 13, 2007)

*How often do you come? *Everyday! It's my staple.
*How long do you stay? *close to an hour or so.
*First thing you check out? *New posts, Member FOTDs, Make-up Tutorials
*Catergory most liked? *FOTDs and Tuts!
*Catergory least viewed? *Clearance Bin & All About Shopping 
*Have you ever met another Specktrette? *Nope but I'd love to!
*Member most admired? *Everyone who contributes to the FOTDs and Tuts.  You guys are very inspiring and I know it's not easy making those tuts so thanks!!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2007)

Great idea for a post!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How often do you come? I usually am on and off of Specktra all night when I get home from work.  My work recently blocked Specktra because they said it wasn't work related.  How dare they?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How long do you stay? Around 30-60 minutes

First thing you check out? Chatter & Recent CCO sightings

Catergory most liked? Chatter

Catergory least viewed? The Den 

Have you ever met another Specktrette? No but I would love to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Member most admired? 
MAC_Whore - She always has witty things to say and is a MAC genius!
Ashley_V85 - Has gorgeous FOTDs
Everyone who takes the time to post new and fresh threads, FOTDs, and Tutorials!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 21, 2008)

*How often do you come? *I was about to make a new thread on Specktra-holics anonymous.

*How long do you stay?* Too long!

*First thing you check out?* I scroll through the latest posts on the main page and click on certain ones. Otherwise, I usually head straight for Cosmetic Discussion.

*Category most liked?* Makeup Tutorials, though especially the Techniques subforum..

*Category least viewed?* For some reason, the Perfumery.

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* No, not many are from Miami. But I would def. love to!

*Member most admired?* I have admired so many different members on here for different things, it's impossible to just do an "overall".


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 21, 2008)

*How often do you come?* Every mothafuckin day
*How long do you stay?* for a while
*First thing you check out? *fotds
*Catergory most liked? *working for cosmetic and tutorials
*Catergory least viewed? *all the boring ones 
*Have you ever met another Specktrette? *hell nawww! jk i want to!
*Member most admired? *YOU! I love everyone. I'm a hippie!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 21, 2008)

*How often do you come?* Every day that I can

*How long do you stay?* For as long as I can

*First thing you check out? *New posts and FOTDs

*Catergory most liked? *FOTDs industry discussion, chatter, I love them all

*Catergory least viewed? *The den

*Have you ever met another Specktrette? *No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to though

*Member most admired? *Everyoneee!!!!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Feb 21, 2008)

How often do you come?: Every day
How long do you stay?: twenty or thirty minutes
First thing you check out?: Swatches
Catergory most liked?: Product Swatches
Catergory least viewed?: Women of Color and Reviews
Have you ever met another Specktrette?: Nope
Member most admired?: Snowkei, her tutorials are amazing!!!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Feb 21, 2008)

*How often do you come?* Mannnnnnnnny times a day...I really don't have much to do until uni starts again.

*How long do you stay?* I often stay logged in all day and keep checking back.

*First thing you check out? *Tutorials, FOTD's and new posts.

*Catergory most liked? *FOTD's and Tutorials. I

*Catergory least viewed? *I'm still a bit of a Ioob, so most of the ones not directly related to makeup.

*Have you ever met another Specktrette? *Unfortunately not.

*Member most admired? *I really love DevinGirl's FOTD's, she's talented, smart and cute! Shimmer's blogs and posts are always informative and clever and Weneedaroom's tutorials make me happy


----------



## juxt123 (Feb 21, 2008)

How often do you come? everyday 
How long do you stay? 15-30 min
First thing you check out? New Posts
Catergory most liked? HAULS
Catergory least viewed? I guess the sales and wanted lists because i never buy or sell anything on here
Have you ever met another Specktrette? noo way
Member most admired? I haven't had personal talking but they all seem nice


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 21, 2008)

*How often do you come?*
I come so many times a day!  Sometimes like 10 on the weekend!

*How long do you stay?*
Anywhere from five minutes to three hours!!

*First thing you check out?*
The Sale forum, Color Collections, and Hauls

*Catergory most liked?*
Mmmm, it is a tie between Color Collections, the Traincase, and FOTD

*Catergory least viewed?*
Probably the hair section--my hair just pisses me off so much that I try not to deal with it, or anything related most days.

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
Nope--But it would be nice in the future!

*Member most admired?*
Pretty much the entire staff, and so many more!!  I think if I listed them, it would fill up my allotted space for the post!  LOL


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 21, 2008)

How often do you come?
everyday!
How long do you stay?
at least an hour hahaha!
First thing you check out?
FOTDs!
Catergory most liked?
FOTD, Chatter, tutorials
Catergory least viewed?
hmm.. probably women of color.
Have you ever met another Specktrette?
yes i have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Member most admired?
oh man this is HARD. 
Shimmer. she is just amazing.and crazyyy
Hyperrealgurl. shes gorgeous and talented!
Snowkei. no explanation needed 
Hilly. Shes funny and gorgeous!
Sparklingwaves. She has a heart of gold!

so so many more! its amazing here!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 22, 2008)

How often do you come?
Everyday at least 5 times a day

How long do you stay?
Way too long (avg of an hour)

First thing you check out?
 Color Collections

Category most liked? 
 Mac Chat

Category least viewed? 
 Women of Color

Have you ever met another Specktrette? 
Yep, a few!
 
Member most admired? 
All of them, especially the staff.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 22, 2008)

*How often do you come? *Every-freaking day!
*How long do you stay? *I'm usually logged in the whole day and I'll check back now and then between doing hw. I'm horrible. XD
*First thing you check out?* Announcements (i.e. front page), MAC Chat, Color Collections, FOTDs, Hauls, Chatter.
*Catergory most liked? *FOTDs, Color Collections, Hauls, Tutorials.
*Catergory least viewed? *The Den? And the Hair/Health Sections.
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* No, but I would like to!
*Member most admired?* 
Where to start?!
Janice: anything more to say?! Nope, love that she runs such an awesome site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Shimmer: I love reading anything she posts. Witty, sensible, sharp tongue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I always love her looks, always tries something new. =) Breaks the rules for sure!
MAC_Whore: For being a MAC Whore. Having a delicious collection, and always around to say something smart/funny/witty. Just so cute. x3
Snowkei: Another Taiwanese in the house! So talented and amazing. I have learned a lot by looking at her looks and tutorials. I want to be as good as her someday. =)
Hilly: She's just gorgeous and just a sweet person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BunnyBunnyBunny: Such a unique and sweet individual with amazing FOTDs.
And EVERYONE! I Love everyone! =)


----------



## gatsby (Feb 23, 2008)

*How often do you come?* Several times daily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*How long do you stay?* 5-15 min, usually
*First thing you check out?* New posts at the bottom of the front page; blog; swatch forum. In that order.
*Catergory most liked?* The swatch forum and FOTDs! Both have been so useful in determining my makeup choices, and I love seeing what everyone else is wearing.
*Catergory least viewed?* Perfumery. I buy alllll my scents from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* Not that I know of ^_^
*Member most admired?* Janice for stewarding this wonderful resource; Shimmer, Snowkei and Misschievous for their beautiful and inspiring faces; Lara for her awesome swatch site and tuturials; and Bernadette. Because she seems so down-to-earth and because she has such awful retail horror stories.


----------



## nunu (Mar 28, 2009)

Redoing this:

*How often do you come? *
Several times daily.

*How long do you stay? *
For hours.

*First thing you check out?* 
New posts.

*Catergory most liked? *
Colour collection threads and FOTD's

*Catergory least viewed? *
Perfumery and drug store.

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* 
No but i would love to.

*Member most admired? *
During my time here i have met a lot of wonderful people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you Janice, Admins and moderators for making Specktra a great forum.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 28, 2009)

This has changed quite a bit since I originally posted on this thread.  My work no longer blocks Specktra!  THANK GOD!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How often do you come? Everyday!!

How long do you stay? Hours!

First thing you check out? Color Story Forum and Sale Thread

Catergory most liked? Color Story Discussions

Catergory least viewed? The Den 

Have you ever met another Specktrette? No but I would love to! 

Member most admired? 
I have lots of members that I admire.  I appreciate everyone who takes the time to post new and fresh threads, FOTDs, and Tutorials!  You all rock!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 28, 2009)

How often do you come?  One dose a day at least
How long do you stay? Varies from 15 min to 2 hours once
First thing you check out? FOTD's 
Catergory most liked? WOC and Chatter
Catergory least viewed? The Den
Have you ever met another Specktrette? One can dream
Member most admired? Well, in the time I've been lurking on Specktra I am sad some of the people I really liked are not here so much.  Not their fault I live vicariously through you all, so I can't pick one because even people I feel nothing in common with have been known to post something to make me think, laugh or change my perspective.  I really wish I had a life because I rely far too much on Specktra, and the web, for entertainment


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 28, 2009)

*How often do you come? *Every Day.
*How long do you stay? *It depends - usually I will browse multiple sites at the same time and go back and forth doing other things. At least a few hours.
*First thing you check out? *Usually the Aussie forum >_< But if there is juicy news on the front page or I see a headline that catches my eye I will click on that first.
*Catergory most liked? *Colour Collections!
*Catergory least viewed? *The Den
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* Yes I've met MrsMay, Sambibabe, simplyenchantin, Repunzel, Cassandra-Ellen, and rockin26 at our Melbourne meetup recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Member most admired? *Everyone? Hehe. Seriously - I do enjoy everyones input and I couldn't pick just one person but I guess my standouts are: Janice and the team - for making this all possible for us, Capmorlovesmac because shes just _so_ sweet and takes the time out of her life to makes pretty icon's for us!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 29, 2009)

*How often do you come? *
Instinctively almost everyday, sometimes I just can't due to a really busy day and I feel like I missed out on something. It's linked on my bar and I sometimes open it without even noticing it.

*How long do you stay? *
Off and on all day, I especially love reading about people.

*First thing you check out?* 
Always Love & Relationships and Deep Thoughts. Then FOTDS, then Welcome Forum. I visit the first two probably because I'm studying Psychology and I earnestly love people and the way they work and think.

*Catergory most liked? *
I absolutely love chatter, I always brag to my bf that this forum is so so so diverse (it's so interesting how makeup as a hobby/passion touches people in so many walks of life and parts of the world) yet we all get along beautifully. My bf is a mod on another forum and he is always having to deal with all the fights and name calling and shutting down threads.

I think the coolest things on this site are the challenges and I wish they were more full blown like on some of the online journal sites, because I love seeing the creativity of our members. I also really wish the Health & Fitness journals would get some more love and use. 

*Catergory least viewed? *
Shameless promotions and Industry Discussion since I'm not in the industry.

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* 
I know three people on Specktra IRL, I think 2 of them came here because of me =) I would love to meet more.

*Member most admired? *
_Janice_- Of course. I admire what she's done but it also helps that she shares my best friend's name and she looks a little like her =)
_Beauty Marked_- I tend to always agree with her opinions in Discussion sub-forums and even if I don't she always presents her thoughts in a collected, respectful manner and I can appreciate that
_Shimmer_- I love how curt she is. She really puts the essence of her point of view briefly enough to keep it interesting, but long enough to cover what she needed to and make an impact. I especially admire it because I tend to ramble.
_DevinGirl & Snowkei_- I always look forward to their FOTD for all their flawless looks. But, also because they've spoiled me and they post often where I can remember their names, because I know there have been many other FOTD posters who have wowed me... but I would love if they posted more =)


----------



## Brie (Mar 29, 2009)

*How often do you come? *
everyday, many times if I'm not up to much!

*How long do you stay? *
From 10mins - hours LOL

*First thing you check out?* 
Aussie area and FOTD'S

*Catergory most liked? *
FOTD'S, nail and hair , collections and Tutorials

*Catergory least viewed? *
On purpose, clearance bin..... trying to save and there are way to many good deals!!!

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* 
nah

*Member most admired? *
Couldn't name just one i don't think ??? (i have to look to remember people's screen names lol)
I do however love Shimmer's, MissChevious, snowkei, _vocaltest, _i know there are others but I'm terrible with names


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2009)

*How often do you come?*
i visit specktra everyday!! when i get to work i have a nosey while drinking my tea and when i get home waiting for my hubby to get home from work!
*How long do you stay?*
anothing from 10 mins to 2 hours!!! it's so addictive and so much to read up on!
*First thing you check out?*
mac chat - colour collections! 
*Catergory most liked?*
the mac chat section
*Catergory least viewed?*
i don't look in the bargains and steals section but only because it's mainly us codes and stores
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
no but i'd never rule it out!
*Member most admired?
*i can't pick one person but i do admore everybody who posts fotd's because i've been finding them so inspiring and also really helpful


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

*How often do you come?*
Every Day

*How long do you stay?*
Depends on how much Time I have, but mostly for hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*First thing you check out?*
User Control Panel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Catergory most liked?*
FOTD + Chatters

*Catergory least viewed?*
FOTD

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
Yes, my Best Friend Andrea is here on Specktra as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Member most admired?*
Can't choose just one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everyone who is making Specktra to a great Place to be


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 29, 2009)

*How often do you come?*
I don't get on as often as I'd like but a few times a week.
*How long do you stay?*
It depends could be 20 minutes to a couple hours 
*First thing you check out?*
FOTD & Colour collections 
*Catergory most liked?*
FOTD 
*Catergory least viewed?*
CCO's section
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
I've met 2 so far in the UK but would love to meet some from other parts of the globe !
*Member most admired?
*Too many to metion but obviously Janice deserves a special mention as if it wasn't for her we wouldn't have such a fun place to discuss our many obsessions ! Also anyone who contributes and makes this such a welcoming place to be.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Mar 29, 2009)

*How often do you come?* ~ about everyday
*How long do you stay?* ~ I keep it open most of the day
*First thing you check out?* ~ New Posts
*Catergory most liked? ~ *FOTD and Tutorials
*Catergory least viewed? ~ *Chatter
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* ~ nope 
*Member most admired? ~ *toss up Zoffie or ut_oh_disco


----------



## User93 (Mar 29, 2009)

*How often do you come?* Every day. Every hour. I'm addicted.

*How long do you stay?* I won't go away before I read all the new posts in my favorite topics, check FOTDs and some traincase pr0n which makes me stay for an hour for sure.

*First thing you check out? *New posts, fotds. Oh and I'm addicted to that "show us your make up bag" thread in "Say Cheese". Please go post there and make me happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Catergory most liked? *FOTDs, tutoreals and chatter. I like Chatter because I wanna get to know people who I see on FOTDs!

*Catergory least viewed? *Industry diuscussion

*Have you ever met another Specktrette? *No, but I wish! 

*Member most admired? *I like a lot of people here, I like everyone, specktra is such a sweet place!

_Mzreyes_ and _Snowkei _for FOTDs, they are very talanted
_Shimmer _for her humor, ability to make sense, and fotds
_Laperle_ uhh I miss her very much! Gorgeous fotds, very sweet and nice girl, my brazilian buddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She rocks, serously.
_Nutmeg _because she makes sense, always has a smart thing to say
_Florabundance_ & _Manbeater_ because they are total sweethearts
Did I mention _rbella_? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And obviously I admire Janice, for the great job she does every day, for creating specktra, for updating it, entertaining us with contests and raffles and so much more!


----------



## lukinamama (Mar 29, 2009)

*How often do you come?* Daily. 

*How long do you stay?* The time I stay on varies from 5 min to an hour or more . 
*First thing you check out?*New posts and Colour Collections.

*Catergory most liked?* MAC Chat and FOTDs.

*Catergory least viewed?* The Den

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* No but I'd love to
*Member most admired?* There are so many great people on the specktra and I do not remember all nicks but I'll try  to name some names I remember this moment: 

*Janice*: Of course.
*Shimmer*: I love your discussions and your FOTD's
*Misscheivous,**Snowkei* and *Mzreyes*: Great FOTDS and tuts.
*Elegant-one,Ernie,Rbella,stv567(or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),Sussane,Yagmur, Carpolovesmac, Moxy,Shadowy lady,Nunu and Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

I am sure I forget some names so I will add them when I remember


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 31, 2009)

*How often do you come?*
Every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*How long do you stay?*
Often hours at a time.. there's endless informative content o.o
*First thing you check out?*
Fotd's!!
*Catergory most liked?*
Same.
*Catergory least viewed?*
MAC reviews. I still can't afford most MAC products, so I don't bother! Someday..
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
Sort of.. but we met before joining Specktra.. so I don't think that counts, haha!
*Member most admired?
*There are so many members that inspire me. Some of my fave FOTD posters are Misschievous, Snowkei, Squalid, and Pimpinett.. but I could go on and on about several people!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 31, 2009)

*How often do you come?* Multiple times a day
*How long do you stay?* It really varies, could be minutes, could be hours. It really depends
*First thing you check out?* MAC chat
*Catergory most liked?* MAC Chat, Chatter
*Catergory least viewed?* The Den
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* I know people who had Specktra accounts but I didn't know they had specktra accounts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Member most admired? *Lara, Shimmer, Kimmy, Janice, Bunnyboi, Tish, pretty much anyone who I've had a conversation with I admire. And I love everyone who contributes!


----------



## pianohno (Mar 31, 2009)

*How often do you come?* at least daily!
*How long do you stay?* depends how long i've got, I could spend hours just looking at things on here though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*First thing you check out?* mac chat, FOTD, clearance bins
*Catergory most liked?* ^ and tutorials, skin, recommendations 
*Catergory least viewed?* probably hauls, i get too jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Member most admired? *pretty much everyone i've encountered on this website is so lovely, so everyone!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 31, 2009)

*How often do you come?*
pretty much every day during the work week hahah. Usually not on during the weekends
*How long do you stay?*
it depends. When at work, I usually just have Specktra open and check once in a while. Sometimes I also check it from my iPhone when I'm not near a computer. So it could be 5 minutes it could be an hour (on and off)
*First thing you check out?*
Color Collections
*Category most liked?*
Color collections, Swatches, FOTD, Chatter
*Catergory least viewed?*
Entertainment and Reviews
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
Yes, I've met Sleepyhead and Amaranth who are both from Ottawa. Amaranth actually works at our freestanding and I've seen her there many times. I'm hoping to also meet Knoxydoll who's also from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Member most admired?
*This would be very hard for me as I've got to know and admire so many ppl here on Specktra. If I start naming I'm afraid I might miss some folks. This really is a great place


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 31, 2009)

*How often do you come? Pretty much every weekday*
*How long do you stay? As long as I can when I am at work - depends how busy things are*
*First thing you check out? New Posts*
*Catergory most liked? FOTD's, Chatter*
*Catergory least viewed? Sales*
*Have you ever met another Specktrette? Not that I know of!  But I have only really been active in the last couple of months*
*Member most admired? There are many, so I am not going to name names.. but I admire the ones that really make every person here feel welcome and like part of a family.*


----------



## rbella (Apr 2, 2009)

*How often do you come?*
As often as possible.  At least once a day.
*How long do you stay?*
At least 10-15 minutes.  When it is at night or I'm not busy, about an hour.
*First thing you check out?*
Varies-Either Color Collections or FOTD
*Category most liked?*
Color collections, FOTD
*Catergory least viewed?*
Say Cheese
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
Yes, Hilly!
*Member most admired?
*My damn self.  Totally kidding.  I admire quite a few ladies on here.  For various reasons.  They all contribute to my life in different ways.


----------



## Shenanigans (Apr 2, 2009)

*How often do you come?*  Once or twice a week, depending on how busy I am at work
*How long do you stay?*  Again, depends on how busy I am
*First thing you check out?*  New Posts
*Catergory most liked?*  FOTD's (but I usually can't see them at work since Photobucket and Flikr are blocked)
*Catergory least viewed?  *Sales - I prefer LJ for this
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*  Not in person
*Member most admired?*  Impossible to answer.  =P


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2009)

How often do you come? 2-3 times a day

How long do you stay? Usually between 1-2 hours

First thing you check out? FOTD and Reviews

Catergory most liked? train cases

Catergory least viewed? Chatter

Have you ever met another Specktrette? No, but I would love to

Member most admired? Kinda new don't have one yet


----------



## fintia (Apr 8, 2009)

How often do you come? Multiple times!!!!!..  I'm addict to this site..on and off during the day..tho

How long do you stay? Usually between 30min to 2 hrs!!.... sometimes more :-D

First thing you check out? FOTD's and reviews

Catergory most liked? FOTD's and reviews

Catergory least viewed? the den, Cleareance bin

Have you ever met another Specktrette? No ;-(

Member most admired? Can not say.. too much talent in this forum.. so glad I found it!! I've been able to raise the bar and getting better at make up.. .so much that I would love to be a MUA.. and thinking to make a portfolio we'll see what future holds for me ;-)


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 8, 2009)

*How often do you come?* Im too embarassed to say!
*How long do you stay?* usually in half hour intervals.
*First thing you check out?  *uhm. anything really.
*Catergory most liked? *hauls & Traincases
*Catergory least viewed?* uhm. Counterfeit MAC i think. At elast so far.
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* nope.
*Member most admired?* I havent been here long enough yet


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 8, 2009)

*How often do you come?*
Every hour - twice an hour. 
*How long do you stay?
*As long as I can!
*First thing you check out?*
User CP*
Catergory most liked?
*I like everything about specktra *Catergory least viewed?*
Probably hauls
*Have you ever met another Specktrette?*
I have!! (ziya, she was a blast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
*Member most admired?
*All the staff and members! and specifically *Julia* (MissChievous) she is such a fantastic woman, I look up to her a great deal. *Jamie *(Shimmer) - for being such a strong woman. *Danelle, Adina. Moxy, Audrey*, and many others. *Melissa*, for being such a strong independent young single mom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Chad*, for being a strong open gay man!!


----------



## florabundance (Apr 8, 2009)

*How often do you come? *
Most days

*How long do you stay? *
For as long as I want

*First thing you check out?* 
NEW POSTS

*Catergory most liked? *
I'm an equal opportunist, so any category, as long as the post is interesting

*Catergory least viewed? *
Probably the shameless promotion thread, if that's even still around?

*Have you ever met another Specktrette?* 
I haven't but it would be a blast, i'm sure

*Member most admired? *
Most are so sweet, funny and interesting so it's hard to pinpoint names but a few that stick out are:
*mzreyes*, for make up
*chocolategoddess* (sp?), for make up and bringing the lols
*Alibi*, for being such a sweetheart always
*M.I.A.*, or *RicoLovesMAC*, because I adore her youtube.
*nunu* always offers amazing advice.
*NutMeg, OfficerJenny, Corvsqueen (sp?), Shadowy Lady 
*and omg *TamEva Le Fay*, for her rare, yet iconic contributions lol.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 9, 2009)

*How often do you come?* Everyday. When I wake up and whenever I have nothing else to do. 

*How long do you stay?* Maybe 1 or 2 hours at a time.

*First thing you check out?* The Rec. section, I love reading the ''what is she wearing posts'' and giving my idea.

*Catergory most liked? *Probaly the Chatter section because there I realize everybody has ups and downs, no matter how beautiful or succesfull they are.

*Catergory least viewed? *I don't know lol there's a few I can't even name.

*Have you ever met another Specktrette? *I do know a few members who don't post often.

*Member most admired?*I can't say. I admire beautiful people and there's lots on here.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 10, 2009)

*How often do you come?* Every weekday and at least once a weekend.

*How long do you stay?* From 10 - 6.30 pm weekdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's true!

*First thing you check out?* Chatter. I simply love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Category most liked? *Chatter and Member FOTD's.

*Category least viewed? *Umm, The Den ?!

*Have you ever met another Specktrette? *Nope, not yet ... But, I'm sure I will soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Member most admired?* All 40k + members ...


----------

